# For you guys that have trouble drying hay



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

http://houston.craigslist.org/hvo/5082550289.html

Say this on cl this afternoon thought I'd share.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I will take 2. And ill buy the goose that lays golden eggs for another million.

In all seriousness what would operating cost be? Not counting the huge initjal capital outlay and maintenance?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Neat, cost prohibitive but neat......


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

How about the microwave hay dryer that was featured in "Farm Show" magazine?? That one at least was pulled through the field...

Later! OL JR


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

For you naysayers, I understand that this is not an uncommon deal in Europe. Not to say we should do everything they do.....but if they can make it work (and pay), why can't we?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

First I thought that was TQHP that went belly up.They posted on here a few times when Haytalk first was started.Think they were out of New York.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Doesn't quite look like the euro ones normal design.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

The microwave dryer has not died ........yet.

Purchase and running costs would not be small with a 580 hp motor thumping away. Chice between losing a crop and getting it in may tip the scales.

www.farmshow.com/view_articles.php?a_id=610


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I like the terms 90% before its shipped.

Do you think it will arrive and work?LOL


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

My first impression WAS to suggest we as Hay Talk folks buy it and could set it up here for everyone to use . That changed when I read further and realized it came with not one but two Pakistan engineers that required visas (probably both the traveling and credit card kinds).

Shelia


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Having been in that splendid country a few times, I can pretty much guarantee it was cobbled together from scrap and re-purposed parts, does exactly what it should, while burning garbage (or anything else available), belching smoke and stench while in operation. I'm also sure that their animals thrive on the resulting product. Sadly, the product will be ugly, smell bad, and you probably couldn't give it away to a US dairy operator, much less a horsey person. The EPA and OSHA would probably shut you down within a week after startup.

The ingenuity of the human race is amazing and you'd be fascinated at some of the practices that work great in other parts of the world within the constraints of often very limited resources, but usually without the shackles of well-meaning, restrictive regulations.........


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> My first impression WAS to suggest we as Hay Talk folks buy it and could set it up here for everyone to use . That changed when I read further and realized it came with not one but two Pakistan engineers that required visas (probably both the traveling and credit card kinds).
> 
> Shelia


Maybe the engineers would be good employees for other work on the farm?


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

If I had a gas well, I'd probably be drying all kinds of my own crops: corn, soybeans, hay, wheat.

I'm sure this system works great, but I have to buy my energy, so I'll have to take sun and wind for the time being.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Teslan said:


> Maybe the engineers would be good employees for other work on the farm?


I think you're being overly optimistic....


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

engineers and farm work in the same sentence . . . . but I don't know what qualifies as "engineer" in that part of the world


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I cannot understand what the incentive would be to build a dryer in Pakistan....IIRC they average less than a inch of rain a month in that part of the world.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I keep thinking about this and the conclusion I jump to is this is a scam!

First. I don't see much need for hay in Pakistan, other than feeding camels and goats and my understanding is that neither one is too particular.

Second. Pakistan is D-R-Y, so the need for drying equipment would be minimal.

Third, $250-$450,000 plus operating costs would have a loooonnnnng payback. I figure I would have to have at least 1,000 acres in production in Swampland, USA, to justify the cost.

Fourth, 40 tons/day == 80 average round bales/day: Just a little walk in the park for a lot of us.

Fifth. No mention of operating costs, and that could be pricey.

I could be wrong, so I invite the sellers to set up a demo plant here (at their cost). If it performs as expected over two years, I'll buy it and put all row crop ground in the county into hay.

Ralph


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll stay right here in Southern Ohio, and keep doing as I have been. No need for that stuff.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe Im too jaded but forking over that kind of money to a part of the world that hates our guts is not for me. This was the translation I read." Hey,stupid American! Send us a lot of mo ey that we will spend trying g to kill you and by the way vouch for a couple of our guys to get into your country and carry out their mission from allah" stupid autocorrect won't let me not capitalize that name.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The local "indian" restaurant I frequent weekly, the owner is pakistani, his family owns a large farm back in Pakistan. He and his brothers I've met when they are visiting are very pro-western although brought up muslim they don't practice. He's always complaining that whenever his wife is back there visiting her family that is religious she comes back wearing a head scarf and throws out his beer and wine.

I get the sense talking to him that the area he grew up, a large portion of the population is westernized and not practising although on paper would be muslim, but there is also a good sized group of loudmouth koran thumpers saying things like watching Bollywood movies from India is bad and allah will punish loose morals blah blah reform your ways.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would have to pass on Pakistani/Indian food....it has not been that long ago that they were wiping their tails with their hands.....ummmm yum. Old habits can be hard to break.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Only been shut down hmm, once or twice or three times by the health inspector... doesn't matter, the great food is well worth the risk!



Vol said:


> I would have to pass on Pakistani/Indian food....it has not been that long ago that they were wiping their tails with their hands.....ummmm yum. Old habits can be hard to break.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> The local "indian" restaurant I frequent weekly, the owner is pakistani, his family owns a large farm back in Pakistan. He and his brothers I've met when they are visiting are very pro-western although brought up muslim they don't practice. He's always complaining that whenever his wife is back there visiting her family that is religious she comes back wearing a head scarf and throws out his beer and wine.


Paneer Pakora, garlic or onion naan, vegetable pakora, galub jammun, chicken tikka masala, butter chicken, aloo saag, mushroom saag, khumb bahaji, onion bajis, pineapple and mango curry, love it love it love it.

First thing we do when we get back to England and the wife is over her jet lag is either head to Bombay Nights or the Blue Naan, Bombay nights if you want almost at the Taj Mahal atmosphere and very good food or the Blue Naan if you want excellent indian food and don't mind the new age chrome and leather look. Have the pineapple and mango curry down from scratch at home, or onion or garlic naan. Have on occasion made gulab jumman as well from scratch. Have made samosa's from scratch as well but what a royal pain in the *ss that is. Can do you up some mean vegetable or cheese pakora's if thats what you have a taste for.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I just want a bacon cheeseburger.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

With fries please.....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I can't handle Indian food.....just the thought of curry makes me nauseous. Don't touch Chinese/Jap either. Don't really eat any type of ethnic food except Mexican.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Make that cheese fries.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bonfire said:


> I just want a bacon cheeseburger.





somedevildawg said:


> With fries please.....


Wife brought me lunch today, since she was in town I knew what it was gonna be, a nice mushroom swiss from the local tavern. Ground chuck burger at least half a inch thick with sautéed mushrooms and two slices of swiss on a pretzel bun, they are da bomb.

Once I have time to cook again first thing will be 5 or 6 gallons of chili, then I'm gonna try to duplicate the best steak and ale pie I had in the UK. If you never had a steak and ale pie, think a nice puff pastry for the shell with an dark beer gravy using what I'm guessing is going to be a rolled rump slow cooked in the crock pot. Then make individual pies with the rolled rump and gravy baked into the pastry shell. Of course have to have some potatoes, carrots, cabbage and parsnips cooked in the crockpot wit the rolled rump.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I can't handle Indian food.....just the thought of curry makes me nauseous. Don't touch Chinese/Jap either. Don't really eat any type of ethnic food except Mexican.


Really? I like chinese, but more for an appetizer, kinda like soup for supper, its good but an hour later you famished again. Couldn't pay me to ever eat sushi again, for gods sake beer batter it and deep fry it already.

When we were in Scotland I made it a point to stay the hell away from the hagas.

I'm betting you'd like a nice Tikka Masala, pineapple and coconut milk curry or butter chicken, a little spice to give it flavor but no real heat to it. We've had people over for supper that claimed to hate indian and didn't know they had it until I told em. The wife when she was my fiancé supposedly hated venison until I made a lasagna or two using pork and venison sausage, also snuck her a few venison roasts here and there as well, now she looks forward to when the deer are done being processed.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My son and his girl friend were here a couple of weeks ago for the local church picnic and they serve turtle soup. My son's GF took some home with them and posted a thing on facebook about how good it was. A number of her "friends" a) questioned if there was really turtle in turtle soup and b) "Eeewwwe!"

But, I'm curious: How did this thread go from hay drying equipment to food?

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll eat my steak,potatoes and a piece of pie.About every time I try some foreign food I end up with a gut ache or sitting on the shitter.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> But, I'm curious: How did this thread go from hay drying equipment to food?
> 
> Ralph


Liberals....always trying to change the subject.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Paneer Pakora, garlic or onion naan, vegetable pakora, galub jammun, chicken tikka masala, butter chicken, aloo saag, mushroom saag, khumb bahaji, onion bajis, pineapple and mango curry, love it love it love it.
> 
> First thing we do when we get back to England and the wife is over her jet lag is either head to Bombay Nights or the Blue Naan, Bombay nights if you want almost at the Taj Mahal atmosphere and very good food or the Blue Naan if you want excellent indian food and don't mind the new age chrome and leather look. Have the pineapple and mango curry down from scratch at home, or onion or garlic naan. Have on occasion made gulab jumman as well from scratch. Have made samosa's from scratch as well but what a royal pain in the *ss that is. Can do you up some mean vegetable or cheese pakora's if thats what you have a taste for.


We have always joked that there is more curry in the UK than in India and that it is now the national dish. Interestingly enough, curry powder was invented by the British because they couldn't get curry trees to grow in the UK. They grow well in the South side of Houston, but it gets too cold up where I am. My wife has a small one she is trying to grow (again) now that we have global warming. I'll send you some leaves. We're going to a Northern Indian restaurant tonight to celebrate my son's birthday.

The only benefits I see with Houston growing up toward me are higher property values and shorter drives to good restaurants. Houston has one of the most diverse populations in the US with LOTS of excellent ethnic eateries.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I suppose I could have steered it back to drying, I've been looking at a hay drying setup that could be used to dry loads of firewood too after hay season is over.



Vol said:


> Liberals....always trying to change the subject.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Houston has one of the most diverse populations in the US with LOTS of excellent ethnic eateries.


And a very high crime rate....

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I'll eat my steak,potatoes and a piece of pie.About every time I try some foreign food I end up with a gut ache or sitting on the shitter.


Haha, yah that happens to me when I drink Strohs or Busch.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> I can't handle Indian food.....just the thought of curry makes me nauseous. Don't touch Chinese/Jap either. Don't really eat any type of ethnic food except Mexican.


LOL And if yall's "Mexican Food" in NC is like the stuff I've had in Indiana, it doesn't rate as a "Patio TV dinner"... LOL

Actually, I've had some "fairly decent" Mexican Food in Indiana, but it REALLY varies from place to place... even their BEST "Mexican Food" in Indiana only rates as "Meh" (maybe 1-2 stars) here by Texas standards...

Goshawfulest "Mexican Food" I ever had, though, BY FAR, was in NEW JERSEY... Had a girlfriend up in northern Jersey a long time ago... her family took me to one of their "Mexican Food" places to make me "feel more to home", so to speak...
It was pathetic... more like "half Italian, half Mexican"... IOW, nothing but olives and garlic... LOL

I have to laugh... my girlfriend ordered a "taco salad", without the "JAL-apeno's" (not "Halapenos" as it should be pronounced..." We're sitting there eating and talking and having a nice time, when suddenly she turns about five shades of red,
grabs her throat like she's choking to death, and starts grabbing for water... Guzzles two glasses of water, and while we're debating whether or not I'll have to perform the Heimlich Maneuver, she finally manages to croak out "what was THAT??"

I grabbed her fork and sifted through her salad a bit and found a thin ring of "JALapeno",and picked it up... "Is that what you ate??"

"YESSH", she croaked with a frog-voice, still guzzling water..."I Thinkk zo..." as she wiped away tears and snot streaming down her face...

"Yep", I said... "jalapeno"...

"Thought it was an olive" she said, as I took note of the SLICED GREEN OLIVES in her "taco salad" (LOL)

"Nope", I said... "Jalapeno-- see the three little white ribs on the inside of the ring?? That's the
placenta-- the "hot string" the seeds attach to... little white seed in there too..." She half-looked while still guzzling water and wiping away
tears and snot...

Since I had picked it off her fork to show her, I just went ahead and popped it into my mouth and started chewing...
EVERYONE at the table GASPED OUT LOUD like I had just swallowed a live rattlesnake... I just had to laugh at their open-mouth expression as I happily sifted
through her "salad" and removed the remaining offending pepper rings, and then lazily returned to eating my extremely mediocre burrito, having never touched my
drink... "Those things are like candy to us down South" I commented... LOL "They used to set out a bowl of sliced Jalapenos on our lunch tables at school when I was in high school" I added, much to their shock and amazement...

I will admit, they DID have THE BEST Italian and Philly cheesesteaks I ever had, though, bar none... At least until Christmas dinner at one of her family's in upstate NY, where we had MEATLESS lasagna...I normally wouldn't hit a dog in the @ss with lasagna on a good day, but MEATLESS, geez... WHY BOTHER... just serve cheese and crackers and salsa and call it good... LOL

As for Indian/Mediterranean, meh... wife talked me into trying that crap at a buffet type place once... Nothing there edible that I could see... crap like grape leaves and goat cheese stuff and various pastas and pestos and chickpea crap...
Spice the crap food up with curry trying to cover the fact that there's no meat or little meat and what there is tastes lousy...

I don't trust the cooking of anybody that won't eat a good ol' thick slab of HOT COW... LOL Let em have their chickpeas and falafel and crap... Pass me the BEEF!!!

Later! OL JR


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Well a lot of the Mexican restaurants around here aren't too good there is a couple that are pretty good. I like some heat to the food but nothing crazy hot......jalapenos are fine as long as they are in a dish......can't do them by theirselves. I don't like it when the salsa tastes like tomato sauce which is what most places seem to serve.....needs some heat. Best Mexican I have eaten was in Arizona and New Mexico. Never been into Texas except for the panhandle so I don't know what your Mexican is like.......have eaten at the Big Texan steakhouse is Amarillo.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

We lived in NJ for 7 long years and I had an office up there for another 7 when I traveled extensively. After a couple of months, when it started warming up, my wife and I were driving on Rt. 22 closer to NYC when she saw a "Mexican Food" sign. It was the first we had seen and by that time she was having withdrawals; so we went in. I don't remember what she got, but I ordered a Chile Relleno. They brought me something that looked like a fried softball and I asked what it was. I was told that they make them differently in NJ and they put the cheese on the outside of the chili. I asked what the crust was and they said it was a "battered tortilla" that they wrap around the cheese and then deep fat fry. After busting through the crust and dissecting the thing I found an Italian cherry chili at the center, a thick layer of american cheese, and a crust that was like old leather. It was the most horrible thing I had ever eaten, but I had to give them credit for trying and we still laugh about it. She survived living in NJ by driving up to Hackettstown once a week, where she had found a Taco Bell (Taco Hell).

Living there was an interesting education because we stopped looking for "our kind of food" and started seeking out "their kind", something I've always done internationally out of necessity. We discovered fantastic food, wonderful restaurants and some of our favorite places in the world are/were in NJ, PA, and NY. My wife was up there last week seeing her friends. She said that what Mexican food she could find was better now and she discovered some new, really good places to eat. Maybe I'll go with her next time she runs up there.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike120 said:


> *snip*
> Living there was an interesting education because we stopped looking for "our kind of food" and started seeking out "their kind", something I've always done internationally out of necessity. We discovered fantastic food, wonderful restaurants and some of our favorite places in the world are/were in NJ, PA, and NY. My wife was up there last week seeing her friends. She said that what Mexican food she could find was better now and she discovered some new, really good places to eat. Maybe I'll go with her next time she runs up there.


LOL I hear ya! Geez... Taco Hell... only time we eat that is when we're on the road to Indiana or back... and then usually only once. Just so it's something different from McDookey's...

If the only "mexican food" I could get was Taco Hell, I'd swear off mexican food entirely...

Yep, you're right about "seeking their kinda food"... I have to say, there was a little place called "Vesuvio's" in my ex-girlfriend's home town (West Milford, NJ) that had THE best philly cheesesteak sandwiches I've ever eaten in my life... Wonderful fresh-baked french loaf style bread, thin-sliced juicy steak, premium cheese, and good peppers and onions... SOOO good! They had terrific pizza too...

I'm not a huge fan of Italian-- I'll eat it, but I DEFINITELY am very picky about it... My wife even mentions the words "Olive Garden" and I about wretch... I do really like Johnny Carino's, though... If we HAVE to eat Italian, that's the place, or forget it IMHO...

Thankfully we're blessed with plenty of good Mexican restaurants down here in Texas... practically one on every street corner LOL Even then, some are DEFINITELY better than others! I've also learned NOT to order Mexican food at the German-type restaurants out near Shiner and toward San Antonio-- Germans don't make good Mexican food... LOL

I just wish we had more GOOD German restaurants... from about Shiner (home of Shiner Beer) over toward San Antonio and up towards Austin, there's a LOT of German influence... where most of the German immigrants to Texas settled (including Fredericksburg, where Admiral Chester Nimitz who led the Navy in the Pacific in WWII was from) but unfortunately all the restaurants out there are just "blue plate special" type diners... no really good "German food" restaurants... We used to have one in Pleak about 7 miles away, but it was overpriced and CRUMMY... it also burned down about ten years ago and was never rebuilt...

When I'm in San Antonio, I love to go to Brown's Deli over the Riverwalk, just upstairs from Casa Rio... They have good German food, and Casa Rio has EXCELLENT mexican food...

My "treat" after springtime planting and harvest in Indiana, on my way back to Texas, is to go to "Der Gerst Haus" in Nashville, TN, just about a half-mile from the Titan's stadium (*spit*- traitors! Stinking Titans USED to be the stinking Houston Oilers... oh well, good riddance!) Der Gerst Haus has WONDERFUL German food... I splurge and get me the "grande plate" with a smoked pork chop, bratwurst, jaegerschnitzel or weinerschnitzel, unt sauerbraten... mit Rott Kohl (red cabbage) und spaetzle (little tiny noodles in brown gravy). IST GUT, JA! LOL

Now if we could just get a friggin' Long John Silver's restaurant within 30 miles of us... ours went broke 25 years ago and Dad always loved "Captain D's", but I quit eating there... every time I'd eat there, I ended up with a gut grenade that evening and the next day a royal case of da chits... No thank you! So now we only get Long Johns when were in Indiana or on the road up there or back... Same thing with Arby's... We FINALLY get an Arby's in Rosenberg (15 miles from the farm) and it goes broke in 2 years... now I can only get it when in Indiana or on the road...

Later! OL JR


----------

